# Fishing 4 BBQ III, Official sign-up thread.



## Spanky

OK folks, here it is. Time to get the reservations, days off work, and OK's from the boss ( wives included).

FISHING 4 BBQ III
April 27-29
Blossomland FOP 100.

Directions to the lodge.

Here is a link to their website and map

http://www.fop100.org/location.html

Heres the directions and the map.

Driving Directions:
From St. Joe/Benton Harbor
Take M-139 South, under I-94 and
into the S-Curve. Diller Rd. is
located on the east (left) side
prior to the Somerlayton Bridge
(over the river).
From Kalamazoo - Take I-94 to
Exit 28. At the light take a Right
onto M-139 . Under I-94 and into
the S-Curve. Diller Rd. is located
on the east (left) side prior to the
Somerlayton Bridge (over the
river).
From Niles - North on 31/M139,
over the Somerlayton Bridge.
Diller Rd is on the East (right)
side. (if you hit I-94 you went to
far.)



It looks like we charged $20 per person last year, and I think we can stay with that number this year too. I believe for additional family members it was $10 per adult and $5 for kids under 16.

I think we can also continue with the $5 big fish pot. That was allot of fun last year, and Justin J was the big winner with his King Salmon.

This year we will have a wing cooking competition for anyone who wants to share their talents. We will have a judged entry, and a peoples choice just like last year. Who will be the 2012 Wing King?

I am working on case prices for the wings, but I think $25 per team entry should do it. I think the wings are gonna cost $10-$12 per team, and we want to be able to pay a couple spots for the judged entries as well as the peoples choice entries.

What do you all think about these ideas?I just spent a few minutes reading last years thread. I guess I forgot how much work that was. I did NOT forget how much fun it was. If anyone needs a reminder, or wants to see what this event is about, just check out this link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...d.php?t=378147

Later today I will post links to area hotels. If anyone else has the links and recommendations, please chime in and list them.

The schedule is pretty flexible, but a few things we need to be on time with. 

Friday April 27th.............arrivals can begin any time after 1 pm. I would love to have some folks come early and help with the set up. Its arbor day, so it seems perfect to be outdoors with friends and family. The wing cooks will get their chicken wings to keep and do what they want with.

I will try to have wristbands again. I like the idea, and it shows our support for Cancer research and the fight against this terrible disease.

Any Captains that want to fish friday afternoon , feel free to find some crews and go. We will be cooking something for the friday evening meal.

Saturday April 28th.........Captains and crews will head out early for the day's fishing, some of us will stay behind and watch over the lodge and campsites.We will also be cooking some things that take a half a day to cook like briskets and pork butts and many other things. When crews return from fishing, we will check in fish for the contest, and the wing cooks can do their thing. The fish can be checked in until 4 pm.

The wing contest will begin anytime the cook's want, but they must be ready for judging and turned in between 5:00 and 5:10 pm .Each cook will place at least 6 wings in a styro box for the blind judging. They will then also place their "peoples choice" wings in a foil half pan with a number and lid for the non judges. There will be separate trophies for each category. 

The main food meal will be planned for 6 pm. This is our annual feast of many different recipes and foods.Everyone is welcomed to bring their favorite combinations to share with our group. I encourage our angler group to whip up some sides and appetizers, while our BBQ brothers and sisters will make up the main meats .

After the meal, we will hold our raffles. I plan to have a 50/50 type raffle, some tackle, and some BBQ items for the raffle also. It is my hope that we can get some donations, and not spend money on prizes. We will see how this goes. We all have some very generous friends, and I think we can come up with a wonderful raffle, just like in the past.

Sunday..........The plan is to have a group of volunteers get together for breakfast,and then work together to clean-up the property, help folks pack up, and leave the lodge spotless by noon. There will be some groups who return for more fishing also. That is fine, just remember that the lodge itself will be cleaned and locked, so if you do go fishing, take care of anything inside the lodge before you leave that morning.


This event was originally planned as a "give back" type of thing to all my friends who participated in the wonderful " Spanky Roast" a few years back. It has grown into a wonderful event of its own, and we have even managed to collect a nice donation to the West Michigan Cancer Center in Kalamazoo. This years goal is to reconfirm our friendships of past events, and to continue to support the WMCC. Last year we donated over $1000 to the great cause, and they were very appreciative. I hope we can do that again this year.


This thread will be the sign-up portion of the event. I need to know who is coming, who is cooking, who is going to want to fish on a boat, and who is bringing a boat, and how many folks are needed for crews.
As the thread continues we will figure out food lists and things for people to do to help.

I have no doubt that we will make this another great event, and if God is willing, we will all leave with renewed faith in our fellow man, a smile on our faces, and memories to last a lifetime.

Thanks for all the support in the past, I sincerely hope to see the folks from the previous years, and of course welcome the newbies.

Sign em up!


----------



## EdB

I'm coming with my boat with 2-3 open seats for BBQ'rs. I have already taken Friday off and plan to fish Fri Am and Sat Am for sure and maybe Sunday. As this develops, if we need more boat seats, I can try to encourage some other fishing friends who are not members here to bring their boat but I'll wait a bit to see if more seats are needed.


----------



## martin1950

Of coarse I'm in and already with a NEWW engine. The only change this year is Neil HAS to take his family turkey hunting. So it will be just me and the boat this year (No wife, Yeah). So I can be there Friday AM and help with what ever and take one or two guys out later on Friday. And room for 2 guys on Sat. AM also. Heck, I might as well just camp there overnite.

Martin


----------



## Frantz

I am in and will be there. I hope to ride share with Larry and fish with Mark. You tell me where and ow I can help, and I am willing and mostly able. I can work a mop and broom and am happy to help wherever you need it and can again help with cleanup.


----------



## coralee

Looking forward to it. Need to leave Sat night (sorry to the clean up crew) but willing to do an extra fishing trip Friday am. Theo and Phil jr are most welcome again. Hoping to be there Fri 8 or 9 am for fishing. Thanks Dan for all your work its really appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Frantz said:


> I am in and will be there. I hope to ride share with Larry and fish with Mark. You tell me where and ow I can help, and I am willing and mostly able. I can work a mop and broom and am happy to help wherever you need it and can again help with cleanup.


Frantz said it all.
We will be down sometime Thursday to fish with Mark in the am on Friday and staying till Sunday for the clean up. We should be done fishing early enough on Friday to help you set up. Also working on a friend and a sizable boat to take some Q's fishing. But me down for help in whatever is needed to be done. 
Larry


----------



## EdB

Some kings are starting to show up at St Joe, it fished well for us Saturday.


----------



## jerry516planes

Barb and I will not be able to attend this years event! Things have come up with work and I just can not get free. Best wishes to everyone and you will be in our thoughts. We look forward to the pictures.

Hopefully we can attend next year!


----------



## coralee

Nice catch there Ed. Hoping to go out of Holland Wed am. Your welcome to come along.

Bob


----------



## adjusted3

Dan, 

I am wide open, My boat is wide open for Sat. I am in for the wing comp. Will be there till we lock the doors on Sunday. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

Nice job Ed. I heard the coho's were smaller this year.
Good to hear the input guys. I have arranged for some musical entertainment on saturday of the event. Looks like Okie Tim is coming, as well as a couple guys all the way from Cali. I think we'll have a couple folks from north of the US border as guests as well. Starting to work on raffle prizes. Looks like the wing contest will be well represented, and that makes me very happy.

To anyone who is on the fence about this, just read back through the past threads about this annual event. I think everyone has a great time . I have made some awesome friends through this event.


----------



## Spanky

coralee said:


> Nice catch there Ed. Hoping to go out of Holland Wed am. Your welcome to come along.
> 
> Bob



How did ya do Bob?

Mark, that is greatly appreciated.


----------



## martin1950

Just last nite I received a generous donation offer from Gary and Karen Raterink, AKA, Big Weenie Brand., http://www.bigweeniebrand.com/ for the raffle table. And of coarse I excepted it. Pretty dog-gone-sure youll get a kick out of this. One month to go and I aint hit the water yet. So the big question is, do we pray to the sunshine gods for warm weather and fish in 150+FOW or pray for cool/nasty weather in hopes that the fish are in close?

Martin


----------



## Spanky

I have already heard of some impressive catches coming out in 170.
I have a feeling that's where many will have to fish in another month. The water is warming too fast IMO.

Nice grab on that donation Martin. Very cool.


----------



## FIJI

my boat will be there !


----------



## coralee

Spanky said:


> How did ya do Bob?
> 
> Wed was too windy and Friday was 35 degrees with rain and thunder so I'm still waiting.


----------



## Frantz

I will be aquiring some BBQ Sauce to add to the raffle. This is some pretty good stuff and I will have a bottle to share out for tasting before hand.


----------



## tgafish

I'm officially in Dan. Fri am through Sun clean up

I'll need to be assigned a new BBQ crew since Jerry and Barb are out and I'll also need a rigger monkey if one is available for Sat to help run the back or drive. Butch will not be able to attend this year as he will be doing his annual 3 generation trout camp that weekend.

I'd like to fish on Friday am but have no crew so if anyone wants to pair up on my rig or needs a rider let me know.

I have a 7lb NY strip roast I've been saving to bring to the event and have somebody cook up. Bringing my Weber kettle just so we have a small grill if we need one. I'm guessing there will be plenty of drums there. Also would like to set up having you pick up a pack of spares that I could hopefully have Phil cook up for me and I'll get you the cash for the spares. Been dying for some Wingo bones ever since last year


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I am in for Saturday only at this point, hoping to come down Friday evening. Have room for Joneser and buddy on the boat, may have room for another...

Not going to plan to cook wings this year, going to be a busy enough day Saturday. I can help with fish cleaning, dinner prep, or dinner cleanup on Saturday.


----------



## Spanky

Frantz, that is awesome. Thank you sir.

Tim, I am glad you can attend again, especially with your busy schedule. Sometimes I am glad mine are grown, other times, I miss the special events we used to have with them as kids. Enjoy it brother.

Tom, I don't see any problem at all with any of your requests. When we get to within a week or two, we will set up the crews and such, unless of course, folks want to make those arrangements on their own, but if that happens, please let me know so I can adjust the list.

I sincerely love this event, but that doesn't mean I feel the need to run the show. That means: get those ideas out on here and lets see where it shakes out. If certain folks feel they have the time or energy or expertise to take on any of these responsibilities , please, chime in.

Things that I could use help with:

Raffle ticket sales
Pop and Ice and a big cooler
Menu list and preferred foods
Admission collection and list
big fish contest manager
Fish cleaning station, garbage baskets and bags.
Lodge and grounds clean-up
Wing King contest judges
Raffle announcer 
extra coolers for cleaned fish, and ice, beer ect.
photographs for the websites involved.

I'll probably think of other things that need to be done as we get closer.
We have an entertainer/singer for saturday along with his sound equipment to use for raffle and contests announcements. Hell, he might even do some Karaoke if we ask him. 

I'll gather the wings and necessary cooking materials, some pork butts and briskets, and ribs  raffle tickets and jars for money and tickets. I'll take care of the rental and contract, collection of charity and event monies. I'll get the captains and crews paired up, and try to keep that aspect of the event running smoothly. I probably won't fish, as I will be cooking those butts and briskets so the BBQ guys can enjoy our great fishery, and time with their captains and mates. I like to stay behind and make sure all is safe while folks are gone. Anyone who doesn't wish to fish, is welcome to stay with and help or just chill.

Keep those ideas and reservations coming.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Little over a week away, and looking forward to it.


----------



## Frantz

Spanky, what time you gonna be there Friday?


----------



## Spanky

Frantz said:


> Spanky, what time you gonna be there Friday?


 Around 12:30-1 pm. you boys will have your limit by 11 anyways.  You come help when you can. its a casual weekend bud.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> Around 12:30-1 pm. you boys will have your limit by 11 anyways.  You come help when you can. its a casual weekend bud.


Change of plans.:sad:
Mark will not be home till Friday evening but Frantz and I will be there between 1-2 pm to give you a hand.
Larry


----------



## coralee

Would like to get a rider to go out fishing Friday am around 8 or 9. If any other boats are going out then lets get together and share ph # to relay fishing reports.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Spanky

Rat City Hooker said:


> Change of plans.:sad:
> Mark will not be home till Friday evening but Frantz and I will be there between 1-2 pm to give you a hand.
> Larry


Why don't you boys jump on Bob's boat for friday morning? I'd reather see ya go fishing . I'll be fine. I need the help on saturday more than friday.


----------



## EdB

Bob,
I'm fishing Friday Am, sent you my phone number.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

EdB said:


> Bob,
> I'm fishing Friday Am, sent you my phone number.


Frantz and I will down Thursday and want to fish Friday morning if you have room. Heres my # 989-289-4203
Larry


----------



## Frantz

I am playing Friday by ear right now. I have to be the other side of the state for a funeral and wake Thursday, maybe into Friday, awaiting the details.


----------



## Frantz

Rat City Hooker said:


> Frantz and I will down Thursday and want to fish Friday morning if you have room. Heres my # 989-289-4203
> Larry


Larry, I will not be able to ride down or back with you, sorry. I can however chip in $40 to help cover your fuel if you still give me the big bed I had last year. Also need to have you guys email me the addresses for Marks and the FOP.

Thanks.


----------



## Spanky

OK, here is the preliminary captains list. I will try and PM contact info as soon as I get it.

EdB You have Phil and Steve.

Tim You have Brian and Jason Jones , maybe a 3rd.

Danger Dan you have Travis and frantz

Jeremy(not from here) will have Justin and Geoff

Adjusted3 you have Tim( Okie) and Dave B.

Coralee you have Sass

Thats all the folks on my list. If I forgot someone, please let me know.Its still early,and I can make some adjustments.My apologies if I missed someone.

I am pleased to say that each boat has at least one of the BBQ group.

Now I need to know what the captains would like to have for dinner. What is your favorite thing to have Barbequed? I plan on pulled pork, brisket, and fatties and tenderloins. Do we have any of the families or members bringing any sides or desserts? Also, the cookers will be on site starting friday afternoon. What should we do thats not to labor intensive on friday night ? Of course, sunday morning should begin with some type of breakfast. Sausage gravy and biscuits, some scrambled eggs, maybe some fruit, juice and coffee sound good?


Larry (RCH), if I get any openings, i'll get you a ride for sat.


----------



## Spanky

here is the list of captains,

Ed B
Tim Stein
D. Dan
Jeremy K
Mark C
Coralee


for anglers we have

Justin J
Dave B
Larry RCH
Phil W
Sass
Crewdog
Okie
Jonser
Jonser Jr.
Chargrilled

for wing cooks I have

Travis
Mark C
Phil W
Jonser


----------



## Spanky

Tim from US BBQ Supply said if he had orders for anything, he would ship it to me to bring to the event, or bring small items with him on the plane.


----------



## coralee

Rat City Hooker said:


> Frantz and I will down Thursday and want to fish Friday morning if you have room. Heres my # 989-289-4203
> Larry


You can fish with me. I'm hoping to get there between 7 and 8am. I'll confirm later in the week. My boat is a bit tight but I can take a 3rd person if its not over 2' seas.


----------



## coralee

Now I need to know what the captains would like to have for dinner. What is your favorite thing to have Barbequed? I plan on pulled pork, brisket, and fatties and tenderloins. Do we have any of the families or members bringing any sides or desserts? 

[/QUOTE]

I would like to bring a pork butt and have it cooked and donate half and bring home half if thats acceptable? My wife (not going) would like to enjoy some of the goodies I keep bragging about.


----------



## Spanky

Bring it with you on friday, I'll make sure it gets handled for saturday.

Looks like Bob and Ed are the only captains going out on Fri morning. That makes 4 seats (3 Ed and 1 Bob) Let's see if I can fill them seats. If not, Bob might want to go with Ed. Workin on it...............


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Frantz said:


> Larry, I will not be able to ride down or back with you, sorry. I can however chip in $40 to help cover your fuel if you still give me the big bed I had last year. Also need to have you guys email me the addresses for Marks and the FOP.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey buddy we are in this outing as a team. You just let me know asap when we can leave on Friday.
Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker

coralee said:


> You can fish with me. I'm hoping to get there between 7 and 8am. I'll confirm later in the week. My boat is a bit tight but I can take a 3rd person if its not over 2' seas.


Thanks Bob but things have changed and wont make till sometime later Friday.
Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker

BRING IT LIST

1. RCH 8lb brisket, 10x10 canopy, extension cords,donation to raffle
2. coralee pork butt


To help Dan out just copy this thread, paste to new post and add what you plan on bringing.

Larry


----------



## Frantz

Larry and I WILL be fishing Friday morning. I am working on scheduling my travel and family stuff as I type.


----------



## Spanky

OK, in a nutshell, the wings will be given out friday afternoon. Make sure you have a way to keep them cold, very cold. You can do whatever you want to them after that as long as its safe.You can cook them on saturday anytime, but you must turn them in between 5:00-5:10 pm. Turn them in in the styrofoam box I give you with the piece of foil.You can sculp them or stack, or whatever. No Garnish just wing parts and sauce allowed ON THE WINGS. not in a separate container. We will use as many judges as we have teams. I have 3 judges signed up so far. I only bought one trophy because of the amount of teams. This is for bragging rights. The contest pays for itself. You must use the wings I give you.You can cook them how ever you want, but they must not leave the lodge property(before cooking), and they must be cooked outside the lodge.

Suggestions: make many wings and turn in your best combination.
Have at least 12 wings/pieces in your turn in box.That's 2 separate pieces of meat for each judge. Make the wings and sauce to taste the way you think the judges will like, not how you like it.

I love chicken wings, and I am happy to be selected as a judge too.

There will be wings available to for everyone to sample and vote. I want people to enjoy them, but if you are going to vote, please try 1 wing from every cooks tray and vote, then go back for more. That way we get more folks voting and a better idea of this years "Wing King". During this time of wing testing/ voting, the rest of us will be gathering the main course and trying to get it ready for fokks to eat at 6 pm. In fairness to all that are prepairing regular foods and entered in the wing contest, lets help them cooks get their regular foods inside and ready if you see that they need a hand.

I hope that answers some of the questions


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Count me in for sure then Dan, I'll find a cooker there somewhere or do them Hawiian style buried in the ground with banana leaves. If not I'll just boil them or something. Maybe Mark wcan bring a drum to use, he's close. I have everything needed but a cooker...only need to par cook them anyway how I'm doing them.:16suspect


----------



## coralee

The fish heard Ed was coming back and they all swam up to Holland today.









I hope to be there Fri a bit earlier so I can launch close to the time Ed launches. I might give him a head start so he can find them for me :lol:

I have Eds and Larrys # and if its not to bad I can take a 3rd person on Fri and Sat. Its often calm in the mornings.
Any one riding with me contact me 616.836.4327 so we can meet Fri am hopefully by 7-7:30. I'll be leaving Holland around 6.


----------



## Spanky

Mark may just have an extra drum. He makes em up as fast as he can get rid of them. My mini- drum was a gift from him.


----------



## Spanky

So far for judges we have Myself, 2 paws, Okie, Ed B, and possibly Vinny.

calling for an east wind on saturday now.


----------



## SASS

I won't be able to go out fishing at all. However, I will stop by for a little while early Friday afternoon to say hi, get frustrated I won't be able to participate, and leave a donation.


----------



## EdB

Awesome catch there Bob!


----------



## Frantz

Gentlemen, I am sorry but I need to back out due to a death in the family, second one this week passed away last night so we will be heading home from Lapeer area tonight only to head back to the Gorss Isle area Tomorrow morning for a Saturday of fun.

Larry please leave my stuff in the car, I will grab it on my way by this evening. I am sorry.


----------



## Spanky

Frantz said:


> Gentlemen, I am sorry but I need to back out due to a death in the family, second one this week passed away last night so we will be heading home from Lapeer area tonight only to head back to the Gorss Isle area Tomorrow morning for a Saturday of fun.
> 
> Larry please leave my stuff in the car, I will grab it on my way by this evening. I am sorry.


Sorry to hear that Frantz, I was looking forward to some good conversation and laughs with you. Prayers go out to you buddy. Take care.


----------



## Spanky

as hard as it is to sometimes get excited about this event with all the cancellations and stuff happening, I'm still fired up about it, and heading out in a few to get all the necessary items we need to make this happen.
Please don't give up folks, we can make this a fun time, rain or shine.

God Bless you all for making the drive and changing your plans to hang out with us.All the effort will not go to waste.

Sass, stop in when you can. Don't fret it. Sometimes things just don't work out the way we hoped.


----------



## EdB

Larry and Bob, sent you a PM to coordinate our fishing tomorrow. Get back to me when you can.


----------



## adjusted3

Guys, been very busy these last few weeks. 

Tim, I will have my mini drum there that you can use. It will hold about 2 1/2 doz wings. 

Boat is ready, see everyone Friday afternoon. I am trying to get out of som commitments to be there a bit earlier on Friday. 

Dan, 

I have a brand new UBS Drum Smoker to donate to the raffle. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

I hafta admit, when I seen your name listed as the next to have posted I was scared." not another one dropping out!" ! Glad it was better news. Thanks for donating the drum smoker buddy. That's awesome. Just got back from a few hrs worth of shopping. I will grab the wing trophy and the wings around 10:30 am and then get on the road by 11 am. Nice to see the sun out today around here. Wind sucks though. Be a great day to fish erie!:lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

If anybody need to borrow a smoker I have this one. Uses charcoal and is well seasoned. I am at about the 41 mile marker on I 94 headed to saint joseph if anybody wants to pick it up.















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coralee

My wife is graciously making an awesome hot dip I'll be bringing along with a bag of chips for some good munchies. Not sure how far it will go so first come first served when its hot. I'm sure someone will heat it up on their grill or I think we have an oven inside? See you'll tomorrow


----------



## Spanky

2PawsRiver said:


> If anybody need to borrow a smoker I have this one. Uses charcoal and is well seasoned. I am at about the 41 mile marker on I 94 headed to saint joseph if anybody wants to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 16645
> View attachment 16645
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Interesting, how does it cook like that? pretty good?

Well the fishing is still hot. Talked with rusty a minute ago. had 30 fish by 9:30 this morning, then the lake got rough.


----------



## Spanky

Forecast as of 3:58 PM EDT on April 26, 2012
Small Craft Advisory in effect through Friday morning
St Joseph To South Haven Mi-
Tonight
North winds 15 to 25 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots toward daybreak. Mostly clear. Waves 3 to 5 feet subsiding to 2 to 4 feet toward daybreak.
Friday
North winds 10 to 15 knots. Mostly sunny. Waves 2 to 3 feet.
Friday Night
Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots veering east after midnight. Cloudy with a chance of rain. Waves 1 to 2 feet.
Saturday
East winds 15 to 20 knots. Rain likely until midday... then partly sunny with a chance of rain in the afternoon. Waves 1 to 2 feet.


----------



## Spanky

Spanky said:


> Here is the updated captains/crews list.
> 
> 
> EdB You have Phil and Steve.
> 
> Tim You have Brian and Jason Jones and Andy.
> 
> Jeremy(not from here) will have Justin and Geoff
> 
> Adjusted3 you have Tim( Okie) and Travis.
> 
> Coralee you have Sass
> 
> Need to find rides for RCH Larry and Frantz on saturday.


I haven't heard from Travis, so I don't know what to say about that.

Coralee, you need a guy and I don't have one unless Larry RCH wants to go. Mark C, maybe 2 paws would want to go saturday if travis is MIA.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Leaving around now, see you around noon!


----------



## Spanky

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Leaving around now, see you around noon!


I am trying very hard to be there by noon. I hope the folks who I need to get stuff from this morning are on time. See everyone there. Drive safe. bring your smiles!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

There was some fishing 















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver

And BBQing









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SASS

Looks like it was a little chilly out there this morning and this afternoon. I chickened out after I got down and took a nap.


----------



## FIJI

heard there was a bit of excitement at the BBQ boat launch

http://www.bitoffun.com/video_vault/boat-launch-fun.htm


----------

